# Interesting comments from Noonan about economists



## Brendan Burgess (7 Dec 2013)

From the Irish Times



> “There was lots of very serious input telling us the  bailout was the wrong idea. ‘Default, don’t pay the bondholders, do what  Iceland is doing, what Argentina did and you’ll be fine, write off your  debts’. Quick fix, easy solutions.
> 
> 
> “It was  promulgated by very popular broadcasters, but also by economists,  particularly those out of the business schools. But we won the argument.  As we became successful the adverse comments fell away.
> ...


It's an interesting observation about the difficulty in getting economists to appear on the radio. To me, they seem to be on the radio and TV as often as they were before. 

Calling for a default was a judgement call.  Not necessarily wrong back then.  Still not necessarily wrong. We might be out of the bail out, but we still have €200billion of national debt.  I think we were right not to default, but there is no correct answer to this this.


----------



## mercman (7 Dec 2013)

We'll see in a few years time what direction is taken then. The present Government continue to work on the same road map of the last Government. As for a new plan they haven't got one and they are not capable of drafting one.

Just an opinion and point of fact !!!


----------

